# Help granting administrator RDP access



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been fighting this for days. When logging onto a remote computer in my domain, I receive the following error:
"to logon to this computer, you must be granted the allow logon through terminal services right." 

"Administrator is a member of Remote Desktop Users. 
Under User rights assignments, it shows the followign under explanation:
Allow log on through Terminal Services

This security setting determines which users or groups have permission to log on as a Terminal Services client.

Default:
On workstation and servers:
Administrators
Remote Desktop Users.

On domain controllers:
Administrators."

So, Administrators are enabled by default. I added Administrator to the Administrators group even though I shouldn't need to. It made no difference. 

Please help. What am I missing?


----------



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, one other thing. I can grant other users rdp access, I just can't get administrator to work.


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

You get this msg with the administrator account when attempting to RDP into ANY workstation or this just attempting to connect to a DC?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is this an SBS server? I know that was a known issue with SBS 2003, there is a microsoft support article but I can't find it at the moment. I remember that there is a security group that needs to be removed from the administrator account to fix it.


----------



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

decz said:


> You get this msg with the administrator account when attempting to RDP into ANY workstation or this just attempting to connect to a DC?


Yes, this occurs when logging onto any machine on the domain.


----------



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

srhoades said:


> Is this an SBS server? I know that was a known issue with SBS 2003, there is a microsoft support article but I can't find it at the moment. I remember that there is a security group that needs to be removed from the administrator account to fix it.


I think I may have come across the same article when I was researching this issue. But the answer is no, we are using windows server 2003 standard.


----------



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but does anyone have an idea for what else I could try?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Which administrator user is this? Local or Domain?


----------



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

This is the Domain Administrator account.


----------



## XTom_TomX (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure "domain admins" is listed in the administrators group on the machine you are trying to rdp to.


----------



## keljubenrezy (Jul 12, 2010)

XTom_TomX said:


> Make sure "domain admins" is listed in the administrators group on the machine you are trying to rdp to.


Yep, I already did that, also. No luck.


----------

